
PSA: Android Q blocks executing binaries in your apps private data directory - JDW1023
https://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/comments/b2inbu/psa_android_q_blocks_executing_binaries_in_your/
======
mises
This seems as though it could be irritating. Does any one know if it would
affect something like termux? Could it affect things like terminal emulators?
Normally I would just root, but some manufacturers don't allow bootloader
unlocking (and this seems designed to make root-by-exploit harder).

Edit: just scrolled down further in the thread, and yes, it does break termux.
I guess I'll be one of those people stuck on an old version for ever now. What
a pain. Also, even if it gets fixed, things like cpan/pip/gem etc. will have
issues. Apparently, you can't even compile something, and applications will
now have to be distributed in huge collections (apks). Yay.

Edit 2: Some think that python/perl/ruby stuff will still work, but I know for
a fact that some python modules are interfaces to c programs (numpy, scipy)
and that many ruby modules are similar (remember nokogiri "building native
extensions"?).

~~~
Doxin
Using C modules from python doesn't involve running any executable other than
python. The C modules are dynamic link libraries, not programs themselves. I
imagine the case is the same for ruby.

------
JDW1023
This might break apps like termux, that rely on exec().
[https://github.com/termux/termux-
app/issues/1072#issuecommen...](https://github.com/termux/termux-
app/issues/1072#issuecomment-475869766)

